# DIY Router Table & Fence In the Works



## Millwright (Aug 2, 2009)

I didn't think I really needed a larger router table, but you all make me drool with your woodworking toys and talents. 

Here's a 36" x 32" router table with an extruded aluminum fence I've been tinkering with that's still in the rough. The fence height is 5 3/16" tall.

The extruded aluminum is scrap I found at work. It has t-slots on its faces, but it's metric sizing. 

The opening at the bottom will have a vacuum port on the back side. The fence is held down using t-bolts in the tracks with tightening knobs. 

Don't know yet if I'll build a cabinet for it or just use a metal stand.

*Any advice to trick this out is very much appreciated*.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

MW,
Looks like the start of a nice router table. You can't leave it on the metal stands, you need to build a nice cabinet to go with it. You should be able to find some metric hardware to fit your t slots. That's a solid looking chunk of aluminum you got there. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd be a little worried about that fence flexing. Are you sure it's stong enough? :laughing:


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I am designing a new router table cabinet now. The advantages I see with a new cabinet style table over my old router table with a metal frame is plenty storage for all router accessories and bits plus the ability to build in an improved enclosed section for dust collection. I am also putting it on locking wheels for mobility.
I would recommend a good router plate with above the table lifting capabilities. I have a Jessem Master Lift on my current table and it is great.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks very nice. Can you close the clearance on the bit with your fence? I would highly recommend limited clearance around your bit for safety and tearout reasons. But I think it looks great.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I built Norm's router cabinet. Last year I upgraded to a master lift and pc7518 so I made a new top for it.


----------



## Millwright (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. I've posted a pic of the backside of the fence in case anyone was interested.

I was worried about tearout also due to the gap on the sides of the bit. I suppose I'll use some MDF to make a sliding set of shutters to close things up as needed.

Has anybody used this box joint jig? I think I can duplicate it but it might be alot quicker to just buy it. *Rockler Router Table Box Joint Jig* http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21338&utm_source=NL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V0717


----------

